# how to make venison bacon?



## frassettor (Dec 23, 2007)

Can any one tell me how to make venison bacon.


----------



## fritz (Dec 23, 2007)

I plan on doing this for the first time soon. Follow this link. It was started by MossyMo. Looks great too!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=venison+bacon


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 23, 2007)

did my 1st batch of v. bacon a couple days ago turned out awsome. just follow the directions from the link above ,you wont regret it.


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 23, 2007)

did you take any pics?...lol

i found some pics of some venison bacon done yesterday


----------



## miwildbill (Jan 7, 2008)

hey teacup,  you must be a member over at michigan sportsman. those pictures are from my first time smoking bacon. turned out great. im making another batch this weekend. this time im going to try a couple different things to get some spicy bacon with a little more heat in the flavor.


----------

